# roof rack



## sweatequity (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm entertaining buying a roof rack for my 2010 Tacoma. I will mostly use it for camping and maybe even carrying my kayak.

Any suggestions or pics?

Thank you.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Apr 22, 2016)

look on autoanything they have a lot of good products


----------



## rathat76 (Apr 27, 2016)

I used the trac-rac on a couple trucks. I liked it because I didn't need my ladder rack every day, so I could slide the top pieces off and remove them.  

Also I liked being able to slide the back one forward to get in and out of the truck without ducking under the rack.

you can to this with those removable half racks as well, but those weren't an option for me.


----------

